# Stolen Outboard



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys we had our 135 HP Johnson stolen off of our boat on Saturday afternoon. It was parked at my Grandpa's shop in West Valley. It is an older model '73 or '76 I think. If you hear of anyone trying to get rid of one for cheap let me know.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks! Hope they catch the guys who stole it!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Make sure you notify the police and check the pawn shops. More than likely some crack head will sell it for 20 bucks to get a quick fix.


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

We've taken care of it on that end. So hopefully we can get it back.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't believe people anymore. How hard is it to take one of those off anyway? Man sometimes I expect to go outside and find my motor gone, and my car on blocks without tires.

I live in Tooele County. Very dangerous out here. Stay away from this place at all costs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I can't believe people anymore. How hard is it to take one of those off anyway? Man sometimes I expect to go outside and find my motor gone, and my car on blocks without tires.
> 
> I live in Tooele County. Very dangerous out here. Stay away from this place at all costs.


I heard it used to be pretty good a few years ago, when did you move out there? I wonder if the two occurrences are related??


----------

